# Goodwood FOS



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

From Sunday, lovely time was had by all in the Kinrara Enclosure, very civilised so we dressed for the occasion!!:thumb:


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

Great shots! Wheelie is the pick of the bunch for me


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Some awesome shots as always! Got 2200 of them to process today and tomorrow from the three days (Fri-Sun) I was there :lol: Worth it though!


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Great Set ... as always loving the first one... :thumb:


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Fantastic set, numbers 2, 6 and 8 are my favourites :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

MARKETMAN said:


> Great Set ... as always loving the first one... :thumb:


Yeah it was a bit of an "e-type speeding under an e-type" shot, maybe a bit arty tho!!!!!!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

oooohhhhhh

Dubnut at FOS time again.........

Where's the rest lol?

Love your processing and the 'just a touch' of negative space always works for me. :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Great shots, was ken blocks car a fiesta?


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Two dodo dudes made me laugh!!!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ken Block had two Fiestas there. One his Ghymkhana car the other his rally car. Both, totally nuts :lol:


----------

